# Puppy food question



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi,

Honey is eating Royal Canin mini puppy, the same as she was eating at the breeder's. 

The only thing is the bag says according to her age and weight, she should be eating about a cup a day. She is nowhere near this. Half a cup if we're stretching it. We worry that she isn't eating enough but then again she is still so small (3lbs) that a cup seems like a lot.

This morning we did mix it with some wet food and she ate more of that but still didn't finish what we gave her. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

while royal canin isn't a "bad" food, its also not one of the best option on the market, so i'd recommend switching (my pup was also on royal canin when i brought him home)

how much was she eating when she was still with the breeder? she might just not be a big eater, but since it's important that puppies get enough nutrition, i'd suggest continuing to offer the recommended amount of food every day, but perhaps offer it to her more frequently throughout the day.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

A cup a day at 3 lbs??? That's sounds like way too much! What amount did the breeder suggest?


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

*Oops!*

You know what?! I just looked it up online and i think they put the wrong chart on the bag we got! 

They actually recommend about a half cup for roughly 4lbs. SO that means Honey is actually on track for her food!!! Whew! 

But seriously lol. I did think it was a lot for a 3lb dog to eat a whole cup of food! She'd have to have a serious case of worms!!!


----------

